

I.B.M. Joins Pursuit of $1,000 Personal Genome  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/science/06dna.html?_r=1&hpw

======
biohacker42
_The I.B.M. approach is based on what the company describes as a “DNA
transistor,” which it hopes will be capable of reading individual nucleotides
in a single strand of DNA as it is pulled through an atomic-size hole known as
a nanopore. A complete system would consist of two fluid reservoirs separated
by a silicon membrane containing an array of up to a million nanopores, making
it possible to sequence vast quantities of DNA at once._

If you can read individual nucleotides, down the road you just might be able
to synthesize individual nucleotides, DNA strand, perhaps whole chromosomes.
And do it with accuracy far greater then cell division, much better error
detection. And this brings tissue manufacturing that much closer.

------
smharris65
Why can't these projects leverage work done in the "Crossbow" project?

According to the Crossbow website(<http://bit.ly/3xu47z>): it can "analyze an
entire genome in one day on a 10-node local cluster, or in about 3 hours for
less than $100 using a 40-node, 320-core cluster rented from Amazon's EC2
utility computing service."

~~~
biohacker42
Software vs wetware. This is just the software part, you still need something
to physically detect the DNA.

